# Bottle lamb throwing up- HELP please



## TeamChaos (Mar 20, 2011)

We've got two little bottle lambs- Olivia is a 51/2 week old jacob sheep. She and her "brother" have been eating superlamb mix replacer mixed with fresh goats milk in small feedings several times a day (they eat 8 to 10 oz. every three hours now) They also get water via the bottle and have had access to alfalfa hay and DuMor sheep feed. It is my understanding that both lambs received colostrum at birth. They also have a sheep specific mineral block.

Olivia has been grinding her teeth for a few days, but has continued to eat, drink, poop, pee and play normally so I didn't think much of it. Today, right after I went out to do chores, my daughter called me back to the lamb room- Olivia had thrown up "white, foamy, rope-looking" liquid. I didn't get to see it first hand, but my mother did and described it as such- the towel had absorbed it by the time I got back there. Her temp is normal.

Olivia is walking around now, doesn't seem wobbly or depressed in any way.
I've given her some warm water w/ a pinch of baking soda and Probios in it, but she's not interested in drinking too much of it. I don't want to give her a milk bottle until I know what's going on in her gut.
Her stomach feels hard, not a lot of gut sounds going on, I don't see the left side balloon that seems to indicate bloat in adult sheep.

What is going on here? What should I do or look for?


----------



## drdoolittle (Mar 20, 2011)

She could have bloat, even though she doesn't look so.  I would try walking her around and around for a bit, and see if she seems to start feeling better.  Otherwise, I would get her to a vet tomorrow.  It's not only adult goats that get bloat.  One of my bottle babies had it last spring, and I had to force him to walk around for about half an hour 2 or 3 times that day.  My babies were fed UniMilk mixed half and half with whole milk from the grocery with 1 TBSP of cornsyrup added to each gallon of milk.  I also added probiotic powder to each bottle every feeding.  But be very careful changing what you're feeding them----that causes bloat also.


----------



## TeamChaos (Apr 19, 2011)

Just because I hate leaving loose ends and there might be someone who finds this in a search- I added probios to their diet and added a shake of baking soda to their sheep mineral block. The puke incident seems to have been caused, most likely, by a piece of dry onion skin she was investigating and inhaled/ gobbled up. I think it either stuck in her throat or nasal passage and gagged her. Poor baby. She's fine now, no more vomit.


----------



## rockdoveranch (Apr 20, 2011)

Glad she is okay.

We have not seen any of our bottle babies or our nursing babies throw up, but when we used to feed the sheep dry pellets sometimes they would get pellets caught in their throats and they would jerk their head around until they eventually dislodged the food.  It would be really scary to watch.  As they did this they would sort of throw up white froth.

Our first two bottle babies lived in the house with us.  We had to be very careful to make sure there was nothing around they could pick up and choke on.  They are like little kids exploring everything.


----------



## Eteda (Sep 20, 2017)

sheep choke on dry pellets and whole corn very easily. with lambs, bring them near a water bucket. dip your two fingers in the water and put it on their toung. 3-4 times in a row and then give them a couple minutes to see if they are getting it up.  if they still are not progressing repeat until they are making progress. they will sling and shake their heads trying to dislodge the feed. they will also rear up in the air and some pee in fright. you can rub their neck throat area and try to help move it but the vet says water to dislodge it is the fastest and best. they will usually go right back to eating as if nothing has happened.
       with my older sheep if the water on the fingers will not work I bring them close to the water hose and turn it on to a slow stream, about pinky finger size. I run my left arm through their collar and grab their nose / mouth  on their left /  opposite side with my hand, i insert the hose in the corner of the mouth while keeping the head facing the ground with my left are which is over the top of her neck. I do _*not*_ shove the hose down the throat. just wet the tongue and mouth the sheep will do the rest as she moves her tongue trying to spit the hose out of her mouth.  you may have to tie the sheep near the water hose. she will be backing up trying to get away. she is scared and some have trouble breathing while choking. move hastily but calmly enough not to alarm the animal. works with horses also.


----------

